# SCAMMER *****EVERYONE READ*******



## GooseSlayer8 (Feb 3, 2009)

On Avery Forum!!!

BEWARE SCAMMER teamquackhead or quackstackers38

He has scammed more than a handful of guys this week promising calls such as a Field Proven Matrix in chart, RNT logo gear as well as clothes and other calls that he claims to have. He is mostly looking for drake items and other calls it seems please please please do not do business with him and spread this to everyone!! Here is what he is going by:

Username: teamquackhead or quackstackers38

Address':

jonathan flower 
601 sw 163rd st 
oklahoma city OK 73170 
[email protected]

And

jonathan hathcoat 
601 sw 163rd st 
okalahoma city OK 73170

And

Brandon Alan or jonathan hathcoat
14920 Goliad Dr.
Malakoff TX 75148


----------



## GooseSlayer8 (Feb 3, 2009)

Here u go boys...his name is Tyler Hathcoat he is from Moore, OK. Originally from Longview, TX. I have spoke with my local PD and a detective and the same should be done for each one of us that he has scammed. The Moore PD has been notified of the situation as well. Also the prostaffs he is a part of have been notified of his current wrong doings. People need to realize this behavior is not acceptable especially since we all work hard for the gear that we do have. If anyone needs any further information feel free to contact me. And Tyler if you are out there and want to even up on your end id say its in your best interest.

Email: [email protected]

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1786846408&sk=wall

Youtube video of stolen product:


----------



## FlywayCustoms (Dec 16, 2011)

Does any one have a contact number for this Tyler or do you recommend just calling the police down there to get product retured?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

All I can say is good luck with this kid. My buddy Tim from Waterfowl Legends Custom Calls had him on the staff and it was one thing after another. We dealt with his parents and you can see why he is the way he is. I would just turn the matter over to the police, because he won't return anything, nor will the parents.


----------



## FlywayCustoms (Dec 16, 2011)

Will do i will be in contact with the Moore PD next week, ya know its not the fact he did that its the fact it makes it hard to trust anyone else ya know, one bad apple spoiles it for everyone. O well he will get whats coming to him!


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hope you guys nail that fat little turd to the wall along with his whole family. Been following this since it was brought to light over on Avery and I gotta say, it's jagoffs like that that give our sport a bad name.


----------



## FlywayCustoms (Dec 16, 2011)

DSM I agree 100%


----------



## ageguy84 (Feb 24, 2012)

I actually know where he lives and have his new cell number if that would help


----------

